# Pensacola Beach trash



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a video reported to be miles of trash left on Pensacola Beach by people.
It's hard for me to believe the beach is in such bad shape. Can anyone verify the video as being real?

https://www.facebook.com/steve.luppert/videos/10211302633869020/


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's legit. I saw it in an article. Absolutely retarded!!! No respect whatsoever. Unfortunately, it's tolerated because of the so called $$$ it brings in.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

By their comments on that post they seem to indicate that their owners all came back and cleaned it up. I'm here to tell you that's horeshit! My niece was down there all morning wih other pissed off, local volunteers. Most of it was washed and washing into the gulf already.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The owners did not come back and clean it all up. They never do. But hey...we made money, right???


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Facebook has killed the link.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The SRIA ran tractors through there and picked it all up last night.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

It's still up.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It's legit. They let the cocksuckers park rv's on the side of the road and camp too. I would not have a problem with that if I could when I want also. Anyway the weather channel caused about a 60% no show. Feel sorry for the restaurant's not so much for the hotels who jack up prices. Hope they took a beating! Rant over.


----------



## BackHome (May 6, 2018)

The wife & I drove from Pensacola Beach to Navarre on Sunday morning and they had all of the frames piled up in the large parking lot a few miles past Portofino. We thought it was strange that they were just left on the beach. Sounds like they left a lot more. Also saw about 8 campers on the side of the road. Just assumed that they were allowed to park there because they closed Ft Pickens the day before. Also didn't know that you could reserve a public parking lot. They had ECSO monitoring who came into the lots.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's why there needs to be tollbooths at the major entrances to the state.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Y’all better leave those queers alone. They’re gonna move in and make it law that all Pensacolans have to wear their underwear backwards.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the ground truth on this? Have heard so many different things over the years-

For example a few years ago I heard they stripped the canopies off so the locals wouldn't have free tentage once they left. Now I am reading on the Facebook page that they strip and rehang the canopy on the frames everyday...? 

I always thought the majority of participants slept on the beach in the tents, but I guess based on the bare frames in the drone shot that is not true? Assume they sleep in motel rooms and hit the beach every morning? Just curious as to how this event actually works..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Are they still wearing those Matrix baits shirts?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> What's the ground truth on this? Have heard so many different things over the years-
> 
> For example a few years ago I heard they stripped the canopies off so the locals wouldn't have free tentage once they left. Now I am reading on the Facebook page that they strip and rehang the canopy on the frames everyday...?
> 
> I always thought the majority of participants slept on the beach in the tents, but I guess based on the bare frames in the drone shot that is not true? Assume they sleep in motel rooms and hit the beach every morning? Just curious as to how this event actually works..


It's all of the above.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

They do that every year to our beach and ocean. I dont understand why fed agents ARNT OUT THERE WRITING TICKETS...


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

In other news, the INTERNATIONAL LEAP FROG CHAMPION was crowned on the beach sometime this weekend...


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hard to understand what kind of people have no qualms about trashing the environment, leave it trashed, and take no responsibility for it.

It's a queer deal to me.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

As I understand it, they pay a fee, which covers rental to camp and cleanup costs


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont care what kind of fee you pay it doesnt allow to break the littering code...


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Lawdog88 said:


> Hard to understand what kind of people have no qualms about trashing the environment, leave it trashed, and take no responsibility for it.
> 
> It's a queer deal to me.


There are no consequences so they dont give a shit....


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Just curious as to how this event actually works..


Circle Memorial Day 2019 on your calendar...and then let us know. :whistling:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Protected Class... So just STFU and take it up the ass cause nothing will change.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

In related news..... a reported oil spill was just a KY slick emanating from Pensacola Beach


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Which ever governmental agency is responsible and allowed this to happen needs to be taken to task. I read another source that said everyone knew the hords were coming and knew a storm was brewing, but nothing was done to minimize the situation. Apparently this happens ever Memorial Day weekend along that stretch of beach so it's not something new. Maybe the video will generate the degree of public and government attention that is needed. 
I


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Facebook has killed the link.



It's still running on my computer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> They do that every year to our beach and ocean. I dont understand why fed agents ARNT OUT THERE WRITING TICKETS...



It's because the powers to be (liberals) bend over backwards and dismiss behaviors of the few no matter it offends the majority!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> It's still running on my computer


 Must be a group/page that I’m not a member of. 
It would only make me mad anyhow.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a little disappointed that our pff mods would leave such a mess "behind", after their annual meating.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Still running on mine also.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> I dont care what kind of fee you pay it doesnt allow to break the littering code...


Maybe is does, I don't know, I have never read the paid Permit issued for this event.
I do know, this event is well patrolled by LEO.

Of course, this subject comes up every year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> The owners did not come back and clean it all up. They never do. But hey...we made money, right???


I didn't make any money.... lol I sat home hoping for some rain.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

With so many Ez-up frames, tents left and an absence of people, it looks like everyone evacuated in a hurry. Was there a big storm roll in and people ran for cover?
Too bizarre to leave so much behind without being some kind of dire situation. Maybe I'm from a different generation or something. What a mess.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there not a " Leave no Trace " ordinance on Pensacola beaches? Here in SoWal, the county sweeps the beach every evening and removes any items left behind. Turtle season has started so the turtles have a lot of pull around here.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Reelbait said:


> With so many Ez-up frames, tents left and an absence of people, it looks like everyone evacuated in a hurry. Was there a big storm roll in and people ran for cover?
> 
> Too bizarre to leave so much behind without being some kind of dire situation. Maybe I'm from a different generation or something. What a mess.




Not true, I work OT out there every year I can, just missed it this year. They take the canopies home every night so they don't blow away, 6-8 years ago they would leave them on the frames the last night as well as coolers and chairs intact. Now the throw the coolers out, take the chairs to a dumpster and take the canopies and leave the frames so they can't be used again. Every year this same garbage is left on the beach. We can't even put a tent up for the kids and bugs but this is the way the beach is treated every 365. I know in the past they had a sponsor that did pay a nominal fee but it was nowhere near the cost of The added public safety much less the actual cleanup cost though it's mostly volunteers cleaning it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

They pay a "clean up fee" for the event. Does it make it right to leave all that shit behind? NO, but they usually don't leave "trash" they typically leave just the tents, chairs, coolers, etc... Last year I went out there the next morning rather early to acquire a few new canopies and literally everything was cleaned up and it was like no one was every there. The county knows about it and they dispatch a huge cleanup crew every year to handle the mess. It still doesn't make it "ok". BUT... If you want to have the same luxury of pitching tents and leaving shit all over the beach, I am certain you could rent out that space the same way they do. 

There is a silver lining in this, since they started "renting" the beach; the festivities are concentrated to one area. In the past it was scattered all down the beach from Pensacola to Panama City. Also, a sidebar, have you ever seen the mess left after the 4th of July? Blue Angles? Mobile graduation down at Chicken Bone Beach? I don't condone any of it, I just look at it from a different perspective. 

The Memorial Day crowd draws in a shit ton of cash for the beach, I have friends who work out there and that crowd historically spends a bunch of money and tips very well! Also, every vacation rental and hotel room out there is booked solid for the weekend. We may not like it, but I went surfing this weekend several times and aside from seeing a few dudes and chicks holding hands walking down the side of the road and or beach, it was a normal day at the beach. Again it's partly due to the fact they concentrated their activities to a specific area. 

Rant over, lol.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

This is what happens when as a society we say its alright to be homosexual or whatever you want to be.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I’d expect nothing less from some of the most morally phucked up ****-sapiens on the planet....... really, do you think that a “man” that sticks his wiener into another “man” is going to pick up after himself???


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

So the damnyankee trash left trash on the beach. I sucks, but is hardly Breaking News.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MikeJ said:


> So the damnyankee trash left trash on the beach. I sucks, but is hardly Breaking News.


No one said it was breaking news. You like Freak Nick!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cobiacatcher said:


> They pay a "clean up fee" for the event. Does it make it right to leave all that shit behind? NO, but they usually don't leave "trash" they typically leave just the tents, chairs, coolers, etc... Last year I went out there the next morning rather early to acquire a few new canopies and literally everything was cleaned up and it was like no one was every there. The county knows about it and they dispatch a huge cleanup crew every year to handle the mess. It still doesn't make it "ok". BUT... If you want to have the same luxury of pitching tents and leaving shit all over the beach, I am certain you could rent out that space the same way they do.
> 
> There is a silver lining in this, since they started "renting" the beach; the festivities are concentrated to one area. In the past it was scattered all down the beach from Pensacola to Panama City. Also, a sidebar, have you ever seen the mess left after the 4th of July? Blue Angles? Mobile graduation down at Chicken Bone Beach? I don't condone any of it, I just look at it from a different perspective.
> 
> ...


It was not sold out. Weather Channel made sure of that.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

JB thanks for bringing attention to this. This issue and footage was just on Channel 3 a few minutes ago. Questionable about the origin of the island authority who said he would take care of it.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I heard about this even up in North Carolina (where I am from) years ago. The money and the 'protected' status of the crowd that left it means nothing gets done about it. Don't take your family to Pensacola Beach during Memorial Day weekend was what I always heard. It's the ongoing double standard of modern politics. You can say or do anything you want if you're on the correct (and I didn't say 'right') side of the political aisle. If it's politically expedient to turn the other cheek (did I make a pun?) that's what will happen.

Now I live here and on a personal (true conservationist) level it's every bit as infuriating as it always was on the principle level.

Shameful.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeJ said:


> So the damnyankee trash left trash on the beach. *I sucks, but is hardly Breaking News*.


Things that make you say "Hmmmmm".


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the "Gay Riviera" once a year!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

k-p said:


> JB thanks for bringing attention to this. This issue and footage was just on Channel 3 a few minutes ago. Questionable about the origin of the island authority who said he would take care of it.


Glad it made Ch 3. Obviously known event by some but now known by many so far as how it's handled or not handled.


----------



## DCHotaling (May 7, 2018)

Totally unacceptable...just have to keep eye out and grab what we can daily when we go to our beach(s)...now who is ready for snapper season? :thumbup:


----------

